# Any Special Plan for 2021 Black Friday?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

What cycling products do you want mostly during 2021 Black Friday? Feel free to share your idea here!
I personally want a bike and some nice outfit!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

As a matter of principle, I buy nothing on Black Friday. Retailers should be closed so their employees can have that Thursday and Friday off to spend with their families.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> As a matter of principle, I buy nothing on Black Friday. Retailers should be closed so their employees can have that Thursday and Friday off to spend with their families.


Haha! I asked a friend in the US, he told me though the Covid situation is better as most of people have taken the vaccine, but many people also lost job and income, so pretty tight budget.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

This pretty much says it all:


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

I stay home out of the weirdness. 

I have found if I want a price reduction, wait about a week or so after all the hyped up sales are done and maybe what I want gets marked down. If not,so be it.

I have had luck this way only a few times.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> This pretty much says it all:
> View attachment 481406


Wow, compared to buy stuff in the local front, I would still prefer order from online, it will take days arrive, but I don't have to experience the crowd.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

shrubs said:


> I stay home out of the weirdness.
> 
> I have found if I want a price reduction, wait about a week or so after all the hyped up sales are done and maybe what I want gets marked down. If not,so be it.
> 
> I have had luck this way only a few times.


During the big sales online, usually the shipping will also have some issue, like too slow, so sometimes, I will prefer to buy before or after the big event as well, but if I got plenty time to wait and no rush in using them, then, I would still catch the sales and save the $$$ .


----------



## Tainight1985 (Jan 3, 2019)

Building a gravel bike at the moment, and need cassette, right shifter, rear derailleur, tires, those new Reserve tubeless valves.

Beyond that, will be looking for deals on Christmas presents for the family.

I have never gone out to the stores for Black Friday, and probably spend $100-200 each year on the sales. I definitely slow down my non-urgent purchases leading up to BF knowing that some brands will have sales. Honeystinger did 50% off site wide one year etc, and Pactimo do pretty decent kit sales too.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Tainight1985 said:


> Building a gravel bike at the moment, and need cassette, right shifter, rear derailleur, tires, those new Reserve tubeless valves.
> 
> Beyond that, will be looking for deals on Christmas presents for the family.
> 
> I have never gone out to the stores for Black Friday, and probably spend $100-200 each year on the sales. I definitely slow down my non-urgent purchases leading up to BF knowing that some brands will have sales. Honeystinger did 50% off site wide one year etc, and Pactimo do pretty decent kit sales too.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Wow, compared to buy stuff in the local front, I would still prefer order from online, it will take days arrive, but I don't have to experience the crowd.


Exactly! And since the FedEx or UPS driver will likely be in the neighborhood already, thr carbon footprint will be less from one less trip in your car.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Exactly! And since the FedEx or UPS driver will likely be in the neighborhood already, thr carbon footprint will be less from one less trip in your car.


Haha! I suppose someone is ready for the black friday!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Haha! I suppose someone is ready for the black friday!


No, cyber Monday.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> No, cyber Monday.


Haha, the sales from Nov.26 to 29, so Cyber Monday also!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey guys, very thank you for your kind interest in SOUKE cycling apparel, and allow me to post one promotion stuff here:
Our Black Friday Sales will begin on Nov. 26~29th London time. So it is just within two days time, the sales will begin. www.souke-sports.com 
The sales is once a year, and 30% off discount site wide, the discount will be applied automaticlly at check out. So no need to worry if you are not applied the discount code coupon.
If any of you want to try out our products, this might be the best time. After the black friday, all the price will be back to normal. 
I hope I can see more of the SOUKE cyclists on the forums very soon.
PEACE AND LOVE!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy weekend everyone! I suppose this is a busy weekend, everyone is busy with selecting and buying products. 












By the way, the sales is still on till Nov. 29th. Feel free to check out: www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So the Black Friday is officially over, I hope everyone got the things you want at great price., not just for our products .


----------

